# pentium 2 i686 boot installation cd mit  stage 3 erstellen.

## Demmaro

Hallo Ich habe ein älteres Laptop mit Pentium 2  300MHZ Prozessor. auf den ich gerne Gentoo Installieren will. Laut des Gentoo Handbuchs muss ich die Software stage3 mit den Prozessortyp i686 benutzen. Ich würde es gerne auf CD brennen, damit ich mit der CD booten könnte und die Installation ausführen kann. Wie muss ich da vorgehen? die Datei (stage3-i686-20120124.tar.bz2) habe ich schon runter geladen und entpackt, weiter komme ich leider nicht.hab es auf cd gebrannt da fehlen aber die Boot Sektoren damit die CD Bootet. wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte. die CD will ich mit Windows 7 erstellen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi Demmaro,

zunächst einmal Willkommen bei Gentoo.

Du hast das irgendwie noch nicht ganz richtig verstanden. Du kannst von jeder x-beliebigen i386er LiveCD starten und Gentoo von dort aus installieren. Obs für Dich jetzt lieber was schönes mit grafischer Oberfläche oder lieber ein grml sein soll, darfst Du Dir selbst aussuchen.

Und von dort aus musst Du dann Dein Gentoo inkl. stage3 installieren. Es gibt allerdings keinen Installer, sondern eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung in Form eines ausführlichen Handbuchs.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/

Falls Du detailliertere Fragen hast, immer her damit (ggf. neuen Thread aufmachen).

----------

## Demmaro

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. hab mir jetzt die richtige Live CD Datei runter geladen. Normalerweise sollte beim Booten wenn das Boot-Prompt angezeigt wird und man nichts drückt, müsste das System von der Live CD Booten. Da bekomme ich aber folgenden Fehler

Grub Loading, please wait...

Error 17

Habs dan auch noch versucht zu installieren, dazu melde ich mich demnächst nochmal

----------

## cryptosteve

Welche LiveCD hast Du denn von wo runtergeladen?

Konntest Du die CD denn schonmal starten? Die grub-Fehlermeldung sieht eher nicht so aus, als würde sie von einer (guten) LiveCD kommen ...

----------

## Demmaro

das ist der Link 

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/x86/autobuilds/current-iso/

Datei heißt 

(install-x86-minimal-20120124.iso)      

die ich von der Seite runter geladen hab

Wie gesagt wenn ich von der Live CD starte kommt die folgende Meldung

Grub Loading, please wait...

Error 17 

wie beschrieben

Wenn ich versuche Gentoo zu Installieren drücke ich beim Boot-Prompt F1 und gebe gentoo ein bestätige es mit Enter und gentoo wird installiert bricht dan einfach ab nicht immer an der selben stelle  aber oft an der hier 

als letztes steht dan folgendes

   openRC 0.9.4 is staring up gentoo Linux (i686)

*/Proc is alredy mounted, sipping

* warning: rc_sys not defindet in rc.conf. Falling back to automatic detection

* Caching service dependencies....

* /dev is already mounted

* Starting udevd ...

* Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

danach hört das laptop auf auf die CD zu zugreifen und es passiert nichts mehr Der Pinguin In der ecke ist noch da man kann auch schreiben.

was bei mir noch komisch ist, ich muss auf die paar mal auf die enter taste drücken damit ich den aktuellen verlauf sehe also stimmt da auch eventuell mit der Hardware erkennung etwas nicht.

Hab ich vielleicht deswegen Probleme gentoo zu installieren weil ich vorher andere Linux Programme versucht hab zu installieren ?[/b]

----------

## Max Steel

Normalerweiße ist das kein Problem, beim Start von CD kann die Hardware Erkennung (die von udev größtenteils durchgeführt wird) etwas lahmen, möglicherweiße musst du da ein paar Minuten warten, im laufenden System (nach erfolgter Installation) dürfte der Punkt wesentlich schneller erledigt sein.

----------

## Demmaro

Hab jetzt noch paar mal probiert und stürzt immer an der stelle ab. Wenn man im  Boot-Promp F2 drückt kommt man doch in die Hardware Option kann mir jemand die Befehlscode verraten ich konnte die nicht im Handbuch finden damit ich die Hardware Option konfigurieren kann vielleicht liegt es daran.

----------

